# Need an ID on this Raptor



## TeT (Jan 15, 2017)

There is a pair of them nesting 1/2 a block away for the past few years. This one was having a long lunch on my telephone pole today allowing me time to get a decent photo.

Someone please post and ID for this guy...


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 15, 2017)

A nice photo of an Osprey.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 15, 2017)

yes indeed where was the photo taken? its a osprey


----------



## scyrene (Jan 15, 2017)

+3 osprey.


----------



## TeT (Jan 16, 2017)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> yes indeed where was the photo taken? its a osprey



29°41'22.8"N 95°25'49.9"W


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 16, 2017)

TeT said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > yes indeed where was the photo taken? its a osprey
> ...


well I don't have a built in gps unit really just wanted to know what part of the us or if it was in a different part of the world. up here in new England it a common raptor also up and down the eastern sea board as far south as Fla and north mane in to Canada


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 16, 2017)

I just googled it, Houston Texas.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 16, 2017)

He looks like he is sitting on his lunch.  Nice pic


----------



## TeT (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry, you can copy paste coordinates into google and it will show you a map location. 

Yes Houston Texas, the pair nest near a bayou that runs through the city. Lots of wildlife on the bayou and intersecting power line right of way, including Coyotes. I am often finding piles of feathers in my back yard from their kills. Numerous dove pigeon and squirrels year round.


----------



## TeT (Jan 16, 2017)

jprusa said:


> He looks like he is sitting on his lunch.  Nice pic



Yes he was, he was also keeping his head turned towards his mate listening for her calls and answering them. He was up there for about 40 minutes, taking his time eating I guess.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 16, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> A nice photo of an Osprey.



+1

Yup, we have lots of those around here.


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2017)

TeT said:


> There is a pair of them nesting 1/2 a block away for the past few years. This one was having a long lunch on my telephone pole today allowing me time to get a decent photo.
> 
> Someone please post and ID for this guy...


Looks like an osprey.


----------

